# Need fish help



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

This post is for someone I know on the rabbit forum that I am a member on. Anyway here is the link to the thread: Hopefully someone here can help this her.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=70381&forum_id=5&jump_to=914316#p914316

I will relay any responses to her on that thread from this thread. Please help as I am not sure what is going on with her fish.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Some new info. In case you cannot see it with the link:

Anyway I float the bag with the fish in the tank for about 30 minutes. The danios from what I could tell were leaving him alone. They would pretty much just interact with each other.

Anyway got my water tested at petco, they said it was good. I bought a test kit and tested it when I got home, I also got good results.

ammonia = 0ppm, nitrite = 0ppm, nitrate = 0ppm (ah might need to higher for the plants, don't have co2), pH = 8.2 (definately a little higher than I would like it, but unless Petsmart is using good water it might be the same)

Send a pic via email of the fish with stringy poop, haha I definately will try. They don't like to sit still.

Tank size, what fish you have in the tank, previous fish that were in the tank. 
It is a 10 gallon tank. I've had it running for a little over a year. Before I had some platy in the tank. When they died I let the tank sit for a couple of months without fish, just in case there was something the platys had. March of last year I got the 3 danios (not sure what type they are) but they are an inch at most. I haven't added any fish until this gourami about a week ago. Still some stringy poop, so I got some meds and medicated fish food for them, since they are still eating.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Tell Magpie that the parasite called Hexamita sounds like the culprit to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

I will surely do that OldSalt. Thank you.

How do you treat it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=70381&forum_id=5

Here is the link to the thread again, this time there is a pic of the fish in question. Also what kind of danio does MagPie have?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Angelclown said:


> http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=70381&forum_id=5
> 
> Here is the link to the thread again, this time there is a pic of the fish in question. Also what kind of danio does MagPie have?




Hey thanks for the Link because it very useful for me.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Brilliant Rasboras


----------



## MagPie (Mar 2, 2012)

Wanted to say thanks for the help. Sorry it took me a while to get on. They are doing good, no bad poops. I did find out what they were: Chela Dadiburjori or Orange Hatchet Fish. A random little oddball my lfs had.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

That is cool!


----------

